# who both suggest



## Peggy-Lynn

Could anyone help me with this translation?

"This idea is summarized by two authors, who both suggest that love and marriage are incompatible"

"Esta ideia é resumida por dois escritores, *que ambos sugerem* que o casamento e a paixão são incompatíveis"

The part in bold is giving me a lot of trouble - I just don't know if it sounds okay! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vanda

Peggy-Lynn said:


> Could anyone help me with this translation?
> 
> "This idea is summarized by two authors, who both suggest that love and marriage are incompatible"
> 
> "Esta ideia é resumida por dois escritores, *que ambos sugerem* que o casamento e a paixão são incompatíveis"
> 
> The part in bold is giving me a lot of trouble - I just don't know if it sounds okay! Thanks for any help!



I don't like the idea of ambos there. 
I'd go with> ...que sugerem .....
ou ambos sugerem...


----------



## Joca

*Essa* ideia é sintetizada por dois autores, ambos sugerindo/insinuando/propondo que o *amor* e o casamento são incompatíveis.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Peggy,
Além do que já foi sugerido, uma alternativa mais próxima de sua tentativa pode ser:

_Essa ideia é resumida por dois escritores que sugerem, ambos, que o casamento e a paixão são incompatíveis._


----------



## Joca

Mas por que love está sendo traduzido como paixão?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Joca said:


> Mas por que love está sendo traduzido como paixão?



good eye, J.C.


----------



## marta12

Talvez porque a paixão é incompatível com o casamento e o amor é compatível...


----------



## Joca

marta12 said:


> Talvez porque a paixão é incompatível com o casamento e o amor é compatível...


 
Pode ser, mas sempre vi "love" traduzido como "amor". Se o texto permite essa liberdade, já não está aqui quem falou...


----------



## GamblingCamel

Google 1: Love and marriage are incompatible]. _1,310 results._
Google 2: Passion and marriage are incompatible. _Zero results._

Ergo: Passion and marriage are compatible.


----------



## marta12

São diferentes maneiras de ver


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Mas por que love está sendo traduzido como paixão?



Hahaha, bem reparado, Joca. Eu só me concentrei na construção com "ambos" e nem me toquei da tradução da frase. Concordo contigo.


----------



## englishmania

Concordo que, mantendo a estrutura da frase, "ambos" não faz sentido. Concordo também com a tradução de "love" como "amor", embora concorde que faça mais sentido aquilo que a marta disse - ou essa é, pelo menos, a ideia mais generalizada da coisa.


Edit: Pensando melhor, até faz sentido a frase com "paixão" - depende da perspectiva/da forma como interpretamos.  Não vou dissecar este assunto. Acho importante ser-se fiel ao texto original e, aparentemente, não há nenhuma razão para não se escrever "amor".


----------



## Peggy-Lynn

Thanks everyone! The reason I appear to have translated paixão as "love" is because I'm not actually doing a translation but writing directly into Portuguese - I did the translation quickly to post on here and didn't read it through properly! Some of the sources I'm using talk about passion and marriage, others mention love and marriage, and I'm getting confused!


----------



## marta12

A fontes que falam da paixão e do casamento como incompatíveis estão mais correctas do que as que se referem à imcompatibilidade do amor e do casamento, a meu ver.
Há muitos tratados psicológicos sobre este assunto.


----------



## Joca

Filosofando um pouco: talvez a paixão motive o casamento e talvez o amor o sustente.


----------



## marta12

Filosofando mais um pouco... a paixão é do domínio/campo da infidelidade....depois de casados


----------



## Joca

marta12 said:


> Filosofando mais um pouco... a paixão é do domínio/campo da infidelidade....depois de casados


 
Marta, com esta puseste um ponto final à discussão.


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> A fontes que falam da paixão e do casamento como incompatíveis estão mais correctas do que as que se referem à imcompatibilidade do amor e do casamento, a meu ver.
> Há muitos tratados psicológicos sobre este assunto.



Pois, mas isso é juízo de valor e não tradução. Há sim quem defenda que amor e casamento são incompatíveis. O que é necessário é saber qual a intenção do autor.


----------



## marta12

tem toda a razão Ana, como sempre


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> tem toda a razão Ana, como sempre


Eu? Nem diga isso, Martita!


----------

